# Loud Humming



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

delete please.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> so was the noise there before the tire install?


there's a good chance that it might have been before the tire install.
after a day of autocross, i noticed the metal cords in my tires were showing.
on the drive home, i noticed the humming.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i drive a '03 Sentra SE-R and replaced my tires with a set of Kumho K15 Solus.
i noticed that after they were installed and i drove away, there was a loud humming noise.
i thought it was the tires being tires but when i got a couple of opinions, it could be bearings.
anyone else have this problem? 
i autocross bi-weekly and am wondering what are my options.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

whats it sound like? Could just be the noise of the new tread. I dont think getting tires put on would all of a sudden make your bearings go bad ( I could be wrong). unless this noise was present previous to the tire installation. yet again there is always coincidences


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

i always thought that bearings usually made a squealing noise when they started going bad or is that joints


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

okay.
it was my wheel bearings.
got it fixed at local nissan dealership.
love their service! :thumbup:


----------



## Stevo (Jun 15, 2004)

My car started making the same noise about a year or so after I put on my rims. How much did the dealer charge, or did you get it under warranty? I might bring mine in, but I want to put the stock wheels back on first.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

Stevo said:


> My car started making the same noise about a year or so after I put on my rims. How much did the dealer charge, or did you get it under warranty? I might bring mine in, but I want to put the stock wheels back on first.


i had my tires changed a week ago and it had that hum.
i got it fixed under warranty.
great service!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The less scipes that are in the tread blocks the louder the tires will be. *Example-Drive a stock Maxima and them drive a stock Z and you'll notice what I mean.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

initial V said:


> i had my tires changed a week ago and it had that hum.
> i got it fixed under warranty.
> great service!


so was the noise there before the tire install?


----------

